# Gunbelt cartridge corrosion



## guy48065 (Nov 20, 2011)

Hey all. I just joined up so I may as well come out of the gate asking a question. I have a couple gunbelts hanging on the wall as a sort-of decoration and the cartridges in the loops are corroding fast. Seems to me thay won't be much good pretty soon. How is this prevented? Somehow I just can't imagine oldtime cowboys polishing their cartridges every couple weeks


----------



## 45Sidekick (Oct 18, 2011)

thats exactly what youd need to do in a cartridge belt, leather absorbs, attracts, and holds moisture. ammo should be kept in a nice cool dry place, the less humid, the less chance of corrosion.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Cowboys didn't have gun belts hanging on the wall for decoration. Going back a few years to when Dad carried a .45LC as a duty gun, he would unload the belt and wipe down the extra cartridges and not leave them stowed as such.

If you're looking for dramatic effect, and don't plan on firing the rounds, clean them up and apply a clear coat of lacquer or something.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

VAMarine said:


> If you're looking for dramatic effect, and don't plan on firing the rounds, clean them up and apply a clear coat of lacquer or something.


i wouldnt recommend lacquering live rounds, but have some bullets seated into empty, spent casings.... then lacquer them.....

if you lacquer live rounds then accidentally shoot them, you may, depending on the lacquer, fuse the brass to the cylinder wall.


----------



## 45Sidekick (Oct 18, 2011)

very good point and we dont want that, do we?


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

45Sidekick said:


> very good point and we dont want that, do we?


no, this would be a bad thing in my opinion....


----------



## 45Sidekick (Oct 18, 2011)

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> this would be a bad thing in my opinion....


yeah it might not turn out so well for him


----------



## guy48065 (Nov 20, 2011)

Hmmm maybe I need to find some nickle cases...


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

guy48065 said:


> Hmmm maybe I need to find some nickle cases...


I was going to suggest nickel, but you beat me to it. See, you had the solution all along.
For what it's worth, my "nickel" cases aren't REALLY all nickel. Just plain 'ol brass that has been nickle PLATED. Maybe some other folks use all nickel ?
And, nickel isn't really impervious to corrosion. 
_"Because of nickel's slow rate of oxidation at room temperature, it is considered corrosion-resistant. Historically this has led to its use for plating metals such as iron and brass."_

Therefore, if you are going keep those leather belt occupants looking spiffy and shiny for a long time frame, 
I'd suggest checking the Periodic Table of Elements. There, I see quite a few more "almost truly inert" elements.
Periodic table - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Silver or gold cartridge cases are probably the most common of those which will also prevent "corrosion", but are a tad bit more expensive than nickel.
Contary to common opinion, the more expensive silver cartridge cases do not "help" with vampires. The BULLET has to be silver. The SD anti-vampire "loads" have an indented cross.
In favor of the gold cases, I'd just make the whole thing a solid gold cartridge/bullet. A couple of leather belts full would be a wonderful hedge against runaway inflation.

Best of all, however, is the illusive unobtainum.
Since it is "faster than a speeding bullet", it can outrun corrosion.
But, its price is way out of the league of us mere mortals in "the 99%". : tumbleweed


----------



## usmcj (Sep 23, 2011)

Ammunition corroding from being kept in leather, supports the reasoning that it's not wise to store guns in leather holsters/scabbards for long periods of time either.


----------



## Gunners_Mate (Feb 17, 2010)

usmcj said:


> Ammunition corroding from being kept in leather, supports the reasoning that it's not wise to store guns in leather holsters/scabbards for long periods of time either.


lol, a worthy inference :smt1099


----------



## guy48065 (Nov 20, 2011)

ON the other hand--what would eventually happen if I did nothing? Could the green cartridges stain the belt? Stick to it? Something worse?


----------



## Gunners_Mate (Feb 17, 2010)

the green will definitely affect the leather, they may very will stick, at least more so than the positive retention you already experience. In all honesty hanging useful equipment up for decoration is silly. You should load up and down load the gun belt as you need it, leaving it loaded is just lazy, and using for decoration, well the question comes to mind who are you trying to impress? 

Theres lot's of great ways to "waste" ammo and letting it corrode in a gun belt is not one of them. if you want a proper gun memorabilia decoration buy one of the war era rifles that are always selling in the magazines, remove the firing pin and hang it above your mantel, or in your hallway, whatever. cheap decoy that they can't use against you, :smt1099


----------



## guy48065 (Nov 20, 2011)

Proper decoration? You'd rather I hide my hats &gun belts but why not display them. They look good and compliment the Kentucky rifle I already have on the wall


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

The green stuff is called _verdigris_. It's caused by a chemical reaction between cartridge brass and leather-tanning residuals.

The verdigris represents some portion of the metallic makeup of the brass. That means that your brass cartridges are being "eaten" by leather-tanning chemicals. Were you to examine the brass, once it had been cleaned of all verdigris, under a microscope, you would see that the fabric of the brass itself had been changed and had become somewhat porous.

I believe that, were you to leave the brass to collect yet more verdigris, the metal would become brittle and crack, and maybe even disintegrate eventually.

(I know this because I have several belts I made, back when I was in the business, with brass snaps and other fittings. The brass that has become verdigris-infected now breaks easily.)


----------

